# Oysters



## oompappy (Jul 3, 2005)

Got a mess of Oysters this week. These are choice grade, excelent raw but I prefer to warm them up on the grill just a little. I dont wait for them to open but if one does take them off the heat. I think it concentrates the flavor slightly and that steamy salty liquor can't be beat. Be careful not to spill it!!!

oysters1

oysters2

on grill

shucked


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh man, we always have an oyster roast in October, and always another one at work on the day before Thanksgiving.  Ever notice everyone always eats oysters standing up?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 3, 2005)

Have you ever had them deep fried? They are out of this world!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't think deep fried, but I've eaten several thousand pounds of Calabash style in my life time, which is lightly breaded and fried.
Calabash North Carolina is about 20 minutes from my house.  The restaurants in Calabash unload the boats and haul em in the kitchen. 
Nothing fresher, nothing better.  Plan to wait this time of year.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm gonna head down to Calabash 1 of these days. A buddy of mine retired there a few years ago and they say it is beautiful. We'll see!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2005)

World's best seafood, lots of golf courses, and 20 minutes from my pit.
What are you waiting on?


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 4, 2005)

Count me in!  October huh?


----------



## Griff (Jul 4, 2005)

World's best seafood? Them's fightin' words. You can't beat cold water seafood with warm water seafood. End of inquiry.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother we fight about everything down here....best bbq, best seafood, whether Alaskans are Yankees, Canadians, or Russians....we just like to argue!


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2005)

What you talk'n about?    :-X  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 4, 2005)

Whatever it is, I'm ready to argue.


----------



## Finney (Jul 5, 2005)

Them's fight'n words. :-X


----------

